# Barebow aiming and centershot



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you aim your barebow, stringwalking or gap, doesn't matter, if you line your centershot dead center or really close to center? Don't you align your bow and your string with your eye and that would block the sight of your arrow point?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I cant the bow enough that the string clears the arrow and I can view the whole arrow without obstruction.


----------



## Orange+Blue (May 20, 2011)

I suspect it varies from archer to archer, but this is what works for me.

I set the bow up the same as any other Olympic recurve in terms of tune.
I anchor at the side of the face and put the tip of the arrow on the center line of the target (my personal preference for the vertical is just under the yellow rather than right on center)
I don't worry about finding a second reference like the string.
After a few shots I'll have a group that is either right or left of center. I adjust the plunger to move the group to center then leave it the heck alone. 
Provided my form is consistent, I know that if I put the tip of the arrow on center it should go there. 
If it doesn't then my form is the issue, usually either alignment or release.
If I'm having a bad day form wise and everything is just going left or right, I'll aim off to correct until I can go back and fix whatever flaw in my form has crept in.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I cant the bow enough that the string clears the arrow and I can view the whole arrow without obstruction.


That's something I'm going to try. I find that in the poor light conditions indoors I have problems seeing the arrow tip as my string falls just to the inside of the tip and I find it hard to see through/around it. 
In daylight I can manage it okay.

Canting might just allow me a better view but I'll have to wait till tomorrow to try it out. 

Can I just ask, do you find that affects your left-right much and do you ensure a consistent string picture by seeing the string against some other part of the bow?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My string blur is just to the right of the arrow for most distances however at +50m I tend to be most comfortable with the blur aligning with the riser. I still adjust the plunger for the longer distances, moving the blur is just a result of head position it seems.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Greysides said:


> That's something I'm going to try. I find that in the poor light conditions indoors I have problems seeing the arrow tip as my string falls just to the inside of the tip and I find it hard to see through/around it.
> In daylight I can manage it okay.
> 
> Canting might just allow me a better view but I'll have to wait till tomorrow to try it out.
> ...


I rarely pay attention to where the string blur is. I've been shooting with the same anchor (instinctive and barebow) for over 25 years now, and it's not something that changes much from day to day. When I do look for the string blur, it's on the inside edge of my riser.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I did the magic put the bow on plane thing when I set it up and I just aim the point of the arrow. I don't worry about the string. As long as my form is correct it's pretty darned good.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

What do you mean by aligning with riser or riser edge?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can plainly see the arrow, but the string blur is to the right of the arrow, in line with the edge of the riser sight window.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I can plainly see the arrow, but the string blur is to the right of the arrow, in line with the edge of the riser sight window.


Additionally, you can make right/left (windage) adjustments from day to day using points on the riser provided you don't move your head to revise your perspective. You can also aim the arrow tip inside or outside the string.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

mrcina said:


> What do you mean by aligning with riser or riser edge?


I think he's talking about precisely where on the riser you align the string. The string is skinny enough it can be aligned over different parts of the riser and to be consistent on checking your string you'd want a consistent point on the riser. For example, limbwalker is saying edge of the riser sight window. So the string each time should be not just riser aligned but literally riser sight window edge, each time.

The point could also be mid riser, or a bolt on the riser, or any visual point.

You have to see what alignment point on the riser provides the most accurate centered shot. Certain alignments may be starting to tilt L or R which will show up on the target. You want to find the spot on the riser where if your form is proper it goes right down the middle.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pretty tough to align a big fat blur precisely, but you can get it in the same general area every time.


----------



## blanco (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and differences in aiming. I am learning some pointers.

I normally just watch for where the tip of my arrow is (yes. I have my anchor point set) and see where it goes. Then I adjust a bit to be on target.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

Azzurri said:


> I think he's talking about precisely where on the riser you align the string. The string is skinny enough it can be aligned over different parts of the riser and to be consistent on checking your string you'd want a consistent point on the riser. For example, limbwalker is saying edge of the riser sight window. So the string each time should be not just riser aligned but literally riser sight window edge, each time.
> 
> The point could also be mid riser, or a bolt on the riser, or any visual point.
> 
> You have to see what alignment point on the riser provides the most accurate centered shot. Certain alignments may be starting to tilt L or R which will show up on the target. You want to find the spot on the riser where if your form is proper it goes right down the middle.


This is just what I needed. Thanks, guys. I've been overthinking this whole thing so much I just missed the really simple and great solutions. I just tried to align on the center screws on the SF Forged+ and didn't even think why I'm doing it and that there are other ways. Sometimes I'm having problems seeing the arrowtip and when I make a long crawl the overnock comes in the way. Just cant the bow and/or pick another alignment... 

Q: In theory, does non-center string alignment need different centershot or some other tuning from centered alignment? I mean, your bow is off the center plane then if you can aim with the point and align off center.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Its really just this easy !!


Orange+Blue said:


> I suspect it varies from archer to archer, but this is what works for me.
> 
> I set the bow up the same as any other Olympic recurve in terms of tune.
> I anchor at the side of the face and put the tip of the arrow on the center line of the target (my personal preference for the vertical is just under the yellow rather than right on center)
> ...


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Orange+Blue said:


> I suspect it varies from archer to archer, but this is what works for me.
> 
> I set the bow up the same as any other Olympic recurve in terms of tune.
> I anchor at the side of the face and put the tip of the arrow on the center line of the target (my personal preference for the vertical is just under the yellow rather than right on center)
> ...


Matt,


Thanks for that!

I'm assuming you're either string walking or only talking about shooting at your point on distance?


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Orange+Blue said:


> I suspect it varies from archer to archer, but this is what works for me.
> 
> I set the bow up the same as any other Olympic recurve in terms of tune.
> I anchor at the side of the face and put the tip of the arrow on the center line of the target (my personal preference for the vertical is just under the yellow rather than right on center)
> ...


This is a start until you either shoot in a BareBow Class that doesn't allow a plunger, or have a bow that requires you to shoot of the shelf. At that point, all bets are off.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The archer's paradox takes over and the arrow flies straight, even though it is not center shot. Center shot is generally for compounds with no finger release.

Personally, I see no string blur, but I do hear of those who do and they align it with a reference point like the edge of the riser or sight window.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess I'm a dummy when setting up a recurve to shoot barebow. Setting up a bow to shoot Olympic style is far removed from setting up a bow to shoot barebow. I see many posting that they bareshaft tune for spine then change plunger tension to get the arrow to shoot down the middle for them. Wrong!Shooting barebow recurve usually entails shooting at or near center shot. It is at this position that your eye is more in line with the arrow and you are pushing directly behind the arrow. Also, the further out you set your plunger the more problem you will have trying to keep arrows going down the middle from 5 to 80 yards, without changing plunger tension at various distances. Barebow is a whole nother game when it comes to setting your bow up. I have been ripped for this viewpoint before but , bring your setup and let's have a contest..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just keep in mind that not everyone's facial structure is the same, so some will have the arrow nock directly below the eye, while others won't. For barebow setup, this is a critical thing to consider because not everyone's "centershot" will turn out to be the same. 

Also, there is an enormous difference between working with a bow that has an adjustable plunger (adjustable for spring tension and centershot alignment) and one that does not. Yes, the same rules of physics apply, but the arrow spine selection will be quite different if you wish the arrows fly to where you're looking. 

Barebow setup is very unique to the individual. Some rules apply consistently, but as Ben states, at some point you throw the book out and fine tune to what suits your facial geometry and style of shooting. However, you first have to have solid, repeatable form for this to matter.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ben just shakes his head when he looks at my center shot. Lol


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Just keep in mind that not everyone's facial structure is the same, so some will have the arrow nock directly below the eye, while others won't. For barebow setup, this is a critical thing to consider because not everyone's "centershot" will turn out to be the same.
> 
> Also, there is an enormous difference between working with a bow that has an adjustable plunger (adjustable for spring tension and centershot alignment) and one that does not. Yes, the same rules of physics apply, but the arrow spine selection will be quite different if you wish the arrows fly to where you're looking.
> 
> Barebow setup is very unique to the individual. Some rules apply consistently, but as Ben states, at some point you throw the book out and fine tune to what suits your facial geometry and style of shooting. However, you first have to have solid, repeatable form for this to matter.


:thumbs_up. Agree. Stated much better than I did.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Demmer said:


> Ben just shakes his head when he looks at my center shot. Lol


That and I get dizzy watching you turn your plunger tension at short distances.LOL


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol. It's less than what it used to be


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer said:


> Ben just shakes his head when he looks at my center shot. Lol


I thought it was the tape on your nose he was shaking his head at...


----------



## Orange+Blue (May 20, 2011)

MickeyBisco said:


> Matt,
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!
> ...



Yup, I'm stringwalking to get the vertical component mostly where I want it to be. Some days the subconscious doesn't want to play the game and a little aiming off is needed.
Limbwalker has the right of it. At the end of the day you have to figure out what works for you. I tend to think that if Olympic Recurve can be considered a 'science' then Barebow is very much an 'art'.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I tend to think that if Olympic Recurve can be considered a 'science' then Barebow is very much an 'art'.


That is more or less true, but there is still a great deal of "art" in shooting an Olympic recurve well. Maybe just not as much "English" on each arrow however.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

j.conner said:


> The archer's paradox takes over and the arrow flies straight, even though it is not center shot. Center shot is generally for compounds with no finger release.
> 
> Personally, I see no string blur, but I do hear of those who do and they align it with a reference point like the edge of the riser or sight window.


Once I shifted to under chin in OR I can't see it and don't do it. I trust in the head turn/nose/chin/anchor alignment. But when I go over to trad side face I can see and try to remember to do it.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I thought it was the tape on your nose he was shaking his head at...


Na, well maybe. lol


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

My understanding is that you can tune a recurve to center shot, but tuning then becomes critical and the shot is less tolerant. Having some paradox and a bit of cushion provides a buffer for variances in release and form, which is called "more forgiving".

I see a bit of parallax when I shoot barebow and sometimes have to aim-off. On the other hand, I expect only a certain amount of accuracy shooting that way and often just ignore it. It is not comparable to a chin anchor and a sight, so I do not expect the same result.

Try longbow some time. It is a real kick in the pants shooting something very much off center, where the arrow very obviously is not pointing in the direction it will fly, with nothing but a piece of leather and a notch in the shelf for a rest. Very challenging, lots of fun, and can really torment you. One moment I can hit everything I see and I am king of the world, then all of a sudden I can't hit anything. It really makes you appreciate the tunability and forgiveness of a modern ILF recurve.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Orange+Blue said:


> Yup, I'm stringwalking to get the vertical component mostly where I want it to be. Some days the subconscious doesn't want to play the game and a little aiming off is needed.
> Limbwalker has the right of it. At the end of the day you have to figure out what works for you. I tend to think that if Olympic Recurve can be considered a 'science' then Barebow is very much an 'art'.


And stringwalking would be the "dark arts"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nah, stringwalking is a science. Shooting "instinctively" is the true dark art. LOL.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Blasphemer! Instinctive is the only traditional way


----------

